
Google Thanos Easter Egg Wipes Out Half of All Search Engine Results - potench
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/google-thanos-easter-egg/
======
potench
[https://www.google.com/search?q=thanos](https://www.google.com/search?q=thanos)
Click the Infinity Gauntlet in the knowledge panel. Only works on Chrome

~~~
haecceity
Neat, they're replacing the divs with html2canvas and animating that.

